# Vintage Stanley?



## paiface (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to find out where I can find a bulb replacement for my Stanley H258-A. The model number of the bulb may be MS 1722. No luck looking on-line. Any suggestions?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Marge

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us

I recall someone suggesting an auto parts store?

take the old bulb with you to compare.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had success at Repair Parts for All Major Brands - DIY Repair | eReplacementParts.com with parts for several tools.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marge, light bulbs are standardized items. The bulb should be labeled with the voltage and the base will be a standard item even if not common. Craftsman routers used bayonet base bulbs. Your best bet is to take the bulb to a lighting supply house and buy a couple.


----------

